# Bleeding, spotting and cramping after heartbeat - 10 weeks



## Syreen22

Hi guys,

This is my first post in any forums. I'm just curious if anyone else has had the same symptoms as me and what your outcome was. I've looked and looked at other forum posts, but none quite match.

I'm about 10 weeks along, so far so good. Had mild nausea, med tenderness, not irritable, normal cramps. At about 6 weeks I had a little bit of red blood once, so I went to the hospital. I got an ultrasound and we saw the sac and a little heartbeat. Everything was ok. 

About 6 days ago though, I noticed a lot of my symptoms lessened. Barely any nausea, only my nipples were sore, etc. Could be just the timing?
Then there was some pink spotting in my panties once. That night there was some bright red blood. No clumps, and not enough to soak a pad. Maybe a tablespoon worth? Since then, I've had strange uncomfortable cramps, nothing too strong. Like constant menstrual cramps all the way down to my thighs with twinges of pain. Best I can describe it is just feeling strange down there. Like a mix between gas and cramps. (don't actually have excessive gas. lol) Also occasional small spasms in the groin.
Also I've been spotting brown every day since then. Good news is, some of my symptoms returned a bit. So I have a good feeling the baby is still alive. Since then I've been taking it SUPER easy (I was exercising every day up until then, and walking my dog) so I don't cause any complications.

Could this be a threatened miscarriage? Or just regular bleeding through? Perhaps the baby stopped growing and I'm having a natural miscarriage? Has anyone had these same experiences? 

I'm waiting for a doctors appt this week to get everything confirmed. Last time I went to the ER it was 8 full, very boring, hours, in the waiting room between tests till I finally got an internal ultrasound. So I'm very reluctant to do that again. Maybe you guys can give me some insight until my appt to ease my mind? 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Syreen22

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention. I didn't have sex anytime when the bleeding occurred, or exercised heavily. This is my first pregnancy.


----------



## aleja

Hi Syreen, 
Spotting and cramps are so scary can be normal in pregnancy but you won't know what's going on until you have another scan. i've had a small amount of brown spot and pulling/mild cramps too. I think the resting is a good idea too. 

If the spotting gets worse or turns red I think going to ER again would be wise. 
GL and all the best. I hope your little baby is doing fine.


----------



## MindUtopia

I would say give your doctor a call if you're concerned and see if they can get you in a little sooner or just try to rest, relax and wait it out until your appt. I agree, I would stay away from the ER unless you are in a lot of pain and aren't coping, which doesn't seem like is the case. I didn't experience any early bleeding, but just like you, my symptoms went away almost completely at 10 weeks. I had a heavy bleed at 10 + 5, like gushing red blood, with a little bit of mild cramping, followed by a week of spotting. 

As you can see though, baby and I are totally fine and I'm due in a few weeks. As I'm sure you know, bleeding is very common in 1st tri and most women who experience it go on to have perfectly healthy pregnancies and babies. Lots of fairly harmless things can cause bleeding, like a broken blood vessel or breakthrough bleeding (which sometimes happens around the time you would have expected a normal period through pregnancy) or some women get a bit of bleeding when the placenta takes over hormone production. My midwife said she thought in my case that it was a broken blood vessel, but really I think a lot of it had to do with my placenta starting to work more. The fact that all my symptoms went away around that time means that I must have had a big dip in hormones in my blood (normal when the placenta takes over hormone production) and that's what caused the bleeding I saw. But it's normal and it's just one of those things that happens sometimes. Unfortunately, it can be really stressful, but as long as you aren't experiencing a lot of pain, the best thing you can probably do is to rest as much as you can and try to stay positive until your appt. I'd make your doctor aware of what you're experiencing so they can plan to do a scan when they see you, but otherwise, just keep your spirits up and know that statistics are on your side and more than likely all is well.


----------



## Fern

Hi,

I know this thread is old but I was wondering if you could tell me what your outcome was as I'am 10 weeks and experiencing the exact same thing. I have had 4 miscarriages before but have never got this far and never seen a heart beat before so have had my hopes up this time but really worried!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hi Fern, 
I'm not original poster but, I had something similar. Pregnancy was going fine, had two scans showing healthy baby. Then at week 13 after my 12 week scan I had a bleed. Baby was/is fine-for me it was a sch (subchorinic hematoma) I bled loads, and for 7 weeks, but then have since had a normal pregnancy.

Seeing/hearing a heartbeat significantly reduces your risk of a loss :hugs:


----------



## Fern

Hi Yo Yo,

Thanks for your reply I have had 3 small bleeds old blood and they told me at my second scan that I also have a Subchorionic Hematoma but when I went for my scan yesterday she said it had halfed in size so I was confused as to why my cramping would be getting worse now but I guess I just have to hope and wait and see what happens! 




Yo_Yo said:


> Hi Fern,
> I'm not original poster but, I had something similar. Pregnancy was going fine, had two scans showing healthy baby. Then at week 13 after my 12 week scan I had a bleed. Baby was/is fine-for me it was a sch (subchorinic hematoma) I bled loads, and for 7 weeks, but then have since had a normal pregnancy.
> 
> Seeing/hearing a heartbeat significantly reduces your risk of a loss :hugs:


----------



## minimoo90

Hi,

I had the exact same thing with DS, two days after seeing his heartbeat at 8wks5days, I had a bright red bleed. I went to the hospital and he was still there, heart beating away.

I did spot brown blood until I was 14wks. They put it down to either scar tissue from a previous D&C or just my DS was going to be a big baby.

I went on to have my DS no problems at all throughout the pregnancy. 


Just try and rest up when you can. 

:)


----------



## Fern

Hi minimoo90,

Thanks so much for your reply that helps put my mind at ease! Still worry so much after so many miscarriages I wish I could enjoy this time! Did you ever get any bad cramping as well? I thought about going back to the doctor but I'd say she is probably sick of me! I've already had 4 ultrasounds in the last 4 weeks!

I have been resting a lot I'm lucky I work from home so have been working from the couch!


----------



## dairymomma

I've had 8 losses so I know the fear of bleeding in pg well. I've also had three successful pg too with bleeding in the first tri for two of them. One pg the bleeding was from an SCH and it resolved itself by 20 weeks. With the other pg I had unexplained bleeding from 5-11 weeks and it was only the every other week scans showing baby had a hb that kept my hopes up. I well know what you are going thru right now. All I can say is take it easy, drink plenty of water, and don't be afraid to talk to your dr. My new dr was amazing. He didn't hesitate to get me in if I felt I needed to be seen and his support made the first tri bearable for me. Good luck and know I am rooting for you.


----------



## Fern

Hi dairymomma,

Thanks for your reply it gives me hope. Wow that's a lot of losses it's nice to know you have had successful pregnancies as well! I do feel good straight after the ultrasound but I think it takes about a day before my mind starts racing again. We have a 70% chance of miscarriage every time due to my husbands Balanced Translocation so it is very hard to feel positive sometimes but hearing these stories definitely help so thank you!


----------

